
Show HN: Build RPM and Debian Packages from git on Travis CI - rtsisyk
http://github.com/packpack/packpack
======
stephenr
Isn't Travis already running on Docker? So.. this is Docker within Docker? Is
there a reason you wouldn't just use different docker images at the Travis
level for this?

~~~
rtsisyk
Travis CI allow you to run any particular command, including Docker, on the
top of their Ubuntu Precise/Trusty images. There is no way to choose other
images from docker hub in the .travis.yml.

Actually, PackPack is not just for Travis, it can be also used locally:

    
    
        ~/gitrepo$ OS=fedora DIST=24 packpack        # Build for Fedora 24
        ~/gitrepo$ OS=centos DIST=7 packpack         # Build for CentOS 7
        ~/gitrepo$ OS=debian DIST=stretch packpack   # Build for Debian Stretch
        ~/gitrepo$ OS=ubuntu DIST=xenial packpack    # Build for Ubuntu Xenial
    

PackPack automatically bumps version in the RPM spec, packs a source tarball,
creates a source RPM and then builds binary packages. You only need a proper
RPM spec at `rpm/` and `major.minor` annotated git tag.

------
rtsisyk
Demo:
[https://asciinema.org/a/3unm4sw4g889ddk7tr0uettbn](https://asciinema.org/a/3unm4sw4g889ddk7tr0uettbn)

